# Help, scratch to bumper



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Long story short my 5 year old daughter has just scrapped a neighbours VW Scirroco front bumper. 2 scratches about 3 inches long, looks like its gone through the lacquer. Had a go at removing it with some G3 cutting paste but you can still see the marks. Is there anyway of repairing something like this without having to pay for painting the whole bumper. Any advice welcomed

Thanks in advance :buffer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You may get away with a smart repair :thumb:


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

suspal said:


> You may get away with a smart repair :thumb:


What's that?..

Someone suggested wet sanding with 2000 grade paper and a machine polish. Anybody local to Motherwell who can do this type of repair?


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

smart repair is bassiclay a small localised repair to repair small scratches and dents where paint has cracked. Looking to get in this line of work within nxt two year myself and im frm motherwell lol. Keep me in mind  chips away will sort it but im sure there will be a few non franchised guys that will do it cheaper.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

There is usually always a smart repairer lurking round the back of peter vardy motherwell think they use Dentz


----------

